# Do you let your children jump around the house?....



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Ds likes to jump...a lot. We don't really want him jumping on the couch or off the couch. He was doing this last night and dh was getting annoyed. I took ds into his bedroom and talked to him about listening to what daddy was aking him to do. Then I told him he could not jump on or off the couch but he could jump on or off his bed. I talked to him about making sure the area was safe before jumping (no toys in the way to hurt him). He has a fold out couch thing that lies flat on the floor so I pulled that over and told him that part of being safe was making sure you had something soft to land on. I told dh about it all and he was like "he shouldn't be jumping at all, he's going to break his leg". I told dh that ds wants to jump and I made sure he had a safe outlet for that. Dh's skills are severely lacking. He tells ds all the time "why can't you be good" or "stop being bad". Yesterday he told him that if he didn't behave he would just leave him at school. (threat of abandonment anyone???) Dh is in a slight depression at the moment. I don't want to cause a fight by correcting him all the time. Last night when I told dh about my conversation with ds I slipped in there that it is my/our job to teach him, not just boss him around all the time.

Was I wrong about the jumping? Would you let your child jump on or off their bed?


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

My dd loves to jump, and her favorite place to do so is the couch. We don't mind either way, she's having fun! She also digs jumping on beds, off steps, etc.

The only thing we ask her to do is not jump on people.


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

My DD is another jumper, heck I jump with her! I do not see ANY problem with it. I jumped off my sofa as a kid and split my head open because I wasn't being careful. I did not stop doing it, I just made sure of something soft to land on. He will hurt himeslf in one way or another and trying to stop him will only make him resentful. He is developing new skills: coordination, hand eye, problem solving, etc. it is crucial that he is able to explore these things and push his boundries.

Happy Jumping!


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I let my kids jump anywhere, anytime, as long as I'm sure it won't kill them.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

You know, I did encourage child #1 to jump on the bed, and it was a hard habit to break when he very quickly got big enough to damage the bed! I discouraged it with my younger son, for that reason, from day one. But really my reason is simply that they are very big for their ages, and our furniture is not all that sturdy.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

We have 3 rules about jumping.

1. No jumping where people are sitting
2. Only jump from safe places (where there are no obstructions, NOT from the top of the high boy dresser















3. Not after 7 pm or before 10 am (we live in an apartment)

We have serious jumpers here. Santa's bringing a trampoline.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, we let him jump. He's got the energy, he's gotta get it out! It's OK to put limits on where he jumps, IMO, but you may want to explain why. "Because daddy said so" isn't a valid reason. Neither is (as I'm sure you know) "because it's bad"


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonconformnmom* 
I let my kids jump anywhere, anytime, as long as I'm sure it won't kill them.

















:
One of our favorite games is for them to jump holding my thumbs. Even the ginormous 6 year old.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

ds LOVES to jump and therefore we decided to keep an old mattress that would otherwise have gone in the trash for jumping purposes. it's in his playroom and he LOVES it. of course, he still loves our bed, his crib (the only thing he does in his crib is jump!), and sometimes just the wood floor???? we're OK with him climbing on the furniture, but he doesn't really jump on the couch, as of yet.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I never saw the problem with it. We have monkey bars up the wall across the ceiling in the play room and plenty of safer ways to climb/tumble/jump around without climbing on something that will fall down....of course they still do climb all over


----------



## rndasie (Dec 20, 2006)

my kids love jumping and always have. we are against them jumping on or off of the living room furniture. reason being...this stuff costs money and is not cheap. we expect they will respect things that have been bought with others money and we expect that as they get older that they would be embarrassed to have furniture in bad condition because they didn't have enough respect to care for it.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Only rule I have is no jumping on the beds. I used to think that was safest and let the older ones do so when they were younger and it ALWAYS ended in an ER trip.







:

I am so happy I have a bottom floor apartment. They can jump all they want on the floor and off the couch onto the floor.

Oh, and no using each other as step stools to jump off.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Our kids are very lively so yes they jump and run all over the house. Nothing has been broken or harmed.

They have no problem knowing at others people house they don't do any of that unless the people house we are visiting doesn't care.

I don't care and dh for the most part doesn't care either unless its at night and the extra noise sends him over the edge. I agree though I think at night we should start to mellow out/wind down.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

More jumpers here. They can jump on their beds. They can jump on the air mattress on the floor. They can jump off the couch IF they take the cushions off and put them on the floor in front of the couch so it's not so high (and there's a soft landing).

Jumping is good for a kid in many ways, so I'm not going to discourage it unless it's truly dangerous. Yes, kids break limbs jumping. They also break limbs just falling off things. Friends of ours had a daughter who broke her leg when she picked up her little sister and they both fell down together, only wrong and it happened to break her leg. I broke my leg playing soccer. Life happens.

They can't jump if someone needs to sit where they're jumping. They can't jump from things that are taller than they are (at least in the house). They have to leave enough room between each other so as to not bump into each other. Other than that, jump away!

For your husband, maybe ask him "What SHOULD he be doing?" Sometimes just thinking about an acceptable alternative can help a parent 'get it'. (And is he getting help for his depression? It's hard to be a good parent when depressed.)


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

We have a minitramp in the main room.

No jumping on the furniture.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We now live in an upstairs apartment, so I'm pretty sure the people below would not enjoy much jumping!







We talk about how jumping off the couch is too loud for the people downstairs, but he is allowed to jump on the beds.


----------



## fly-mom (May 23, 2005)

DD is a jumper. I used to let her jump on the sofa, but it's starting to show signs that she's getting too big.

I've gotten her a mini trampoline in the garage that she can jump on outside, and I'll bring it into the living room sometimes when she's feeling especially bouncy. It was maybe about $30 and I think I got it at Target. It's got a handle bar to hold on to so it seems fairly safe.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

I don't have a problem with DS jumping on the couch, particularly since he likes to take the cushions off to do it. OTOH, DH does not like it and I'm in the dilemma of what to do -

is the behavior OK to do when Mama is around, but not Papa? That doesn't seem like a good idea to have different standards for different parents.

Is it not OK because Papa said so and Mama has to enforce it when he's not around - ugh, that's where we're at. I'm trying to keep a balance so it's not an issue, but I'm resentful that I have to enforce this rule I think is because 'you'll break your leg'. Then again DH does his best to embrace this GD line of thinking (oh, it would help so much if he just stopped YELLING).

So - we say he can jump on the floor, how BORING! We're getting a playroom together for him downstairs so I should keep my eye open for a mini-tramp.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:

is the behavior OK to do when Mama is around, but not Papa? That doesn't seem like a good idea to have different standards for different parents.
I actually think it is okay, but the reason you give is very important. For example, if the reason really is, "_Because you'll break your leg,"_ then it should be enforced by both parents. But if the reason is, "_It frazzles Papa's nerves,_" then it becomes okay to have different rules for Mama. Its really okay for parents to have their own individual personal boundries. So I think it might help to talk with Papa about examining his rational.


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ma_Donna* 
I don't have a problem with DS jumping on the couch, particularly since he likes to take the cushions off to do it. OTOH, DH does not like it and I'm in the dilemma of what to do -

is the behavior OK to do when Mama is around, but not Papa? That doesn't seem like a good idea to have different standards for different parents.

Is it not OK because Papa said so and Mama has to enforce it when he's not around - ugh, that's where we're at. I'm trying to keep a balance so it's not an issue, but I'm resentful that I have to enforce this rule I think is because 'you'll break your leg'. Then again DH does his best to embrace this GD line of thinking (oh, it would help so much if he just stopped YELLING).

So - we say he can jump on the floor, how BORING! We're getting a playroom together for him downstairs so I should keep my eye open for a mini-tramp.

That's where we are at too. So many things I think are fine and dh is always "you are letting him get away with murder". A lot also has to do with dh just not having the energy after working hard all day. (he's a welder) But he has got to stop saying negative things to ds and I'm not quite sure how to approach it. I'm pretty sure that no matter how I approach it there will be a fight about it so I might as well get it out of the way. Ya know?

Last night he told me he thought I was wrong about the jumping being ok and I should ask my mommy board. Now I can tell him I was right!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

We do have rules about jumping.

First, no jumping at other peoples' homes, even if their children are allowed to do it. My children aren't that aware of the surroundings at others' homes and aren't as safe doing it there.

Secondly, no jumping on or off the couches. We have tile floors in the living room and any little wrong move results in painful injury on the hard, hard floors. Also, the children have actually ripped the back cushions from the back of the couch (they are supposed to be attached), leaving big holes which are hard or impossible to repair (I have pinned them back together with upholstery pins, but it's not a great solution).

Thirdly, there is one bed in our home that is okay to jump on, but they can only jump if they are the only ones on the bed (not when two children are on the bed) and they have to do it safely. No jumping off the bed either, mainly because there is much wooden furniture in this room and sharp corners abound.

Fourth, no jumping on furniture when friends are over. I don't want any other children to have injuries in my home, so we don't model jumping in front of them.

I tell my children that the "rules" are just guidelines for safety, not because we want to control them, we just want to keep them safe.

We do have a mini-trampoline, also, which helps a little. Mostly, if the children have so much energy that they feel the need to jump around, we go outside in the backyard and run around. I have often said to them, "know what? You have so much energy, why don't you go run around the tree in the front yard 10 times?" and they happily go off and do that. We live in Florida nad have a fenced backyard, though, so we nearly always have the option of spending time running around outside to get that energy out.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

DS LOVES to jump and DH and I actively encourage it.

I can see how annoying it would be if you aren't feeling well though


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't let mine jump on or off of furniture. I almost broke my nose jumping on the couch when I was a kid, so I guess I am kind of paranoid.

I also want to keep my furniture in decent shape. Believe me, my house is no showplace, but we worked hard to have good furniture. I don't want it looking like trash in a short amount of time.

But, to each his/her own.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonconformnmom* 
I let my kids jump anywhere, anytime, as long as I'm sure it won't kill them.

















:


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redifer* 
My dd loves to jump, and her favorite place to do so is the couch. We don't mind either way, she's having fun! She also digs jumping on beds, off steps, etc.

The only thing we ask her to do is not jump on people.


My dds jump like crazy! I let them pull the mattress off of their bed and jump. As long as they arent hurting themselves or anyone else then I am fine with it. It can seem intense with a 2 yr old and 3 yr old jumping etc to outsiders but ESPECIALLY in cold monthes where they dont go outside they have to have SOME sort of outlet. I dont mind.


----------



## TheDivineMissE (Mar 31, 2006)

We don't allow jumping off of beds - I think it's too far of a fall. However, we do encourage jumping into piles of pillows on the living room floor. We gather up all of the pillows in the house, cover the whole mess with a blanket, and let the girl burn off some energy. Christmas will be fun as she's going to be getting one of those mini trampolines too. She LOVES to jump!


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

We let dd jump on the bed, but we want a new bed, so we don't mind it that much.







But she is a lightweight so no real danger of damage to the bed. I do stay nearby when she is jumping though, so that I can keep an eye. Also, we don't let her jump at other people's houses. My house is one thing, but I feel uncomfortable doing so at other's houses.

We wanted to get a mini-trampoline for her, but our lease doesn't allow it. One thing we did get for her that is GREAT, is one of those hop balls. The kind you sit on, that has a handle for the child to hold. It looks like this. Man, she bounces on that thing so much! She actually likes it better than the bed. But we prefer she only on bounce that on the first floor since it's solid underneath.

With the bed on the second floor and the bouncy ball on the first, I think we've got her jumping covered.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

Yes, I do allow it. My son has sensory integration disorder and needs some crashing, running, jumping, etc. In fact his OT helped us devise his "sensory diet" which includes crashing into pillows, etc.

I think jumping on the bed is a bad idea because I have seen friends kids get hurt with broken bones. But sometimes, we do some light play on my bed because, well, it's fun!

I do explain when we go to others that they cannot do the same kinds of behavior and they usually (not always) comply.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

We limit furniture jumping because it damages the furniture we just aren't in a position to replace it. Same with beds -- after really doing a number on his first mattress, we eliminated that as an option. What we did do was buy a mini trampoline that gets carried around the house. And we do allow jumping from the couch to the tramp. Its an adult rebounder, so it doesn't actually let them jump very high but does give them a soft surface. And we enrolled both kids in weekly gymnastics class at the Y -- nice safe bouncing that won't hurt the furniture or them!

But my kids are 7 and 3 1/2, so might be bigger than yours are at the moment. As toddlers we let them jump on stuff more because they weren't heavy enough to hurt it. I never worried much about them hurting themselves. I mean, really, how many people break their legs jumping off of a couch?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

A bored child with too much energy is just ASKING for trouble







At least for my boys (and my girl these days too, the wild toddler she is). I encourage the running, jumping, and physical play. Many days are just too cold for them to be out for long this time of year and they have a whole lot of energy. A WHOLE LOT!!! If I send them to the bedroom for a bed jumping/diving extravaganza they all come back tired and happy and ready for some quiet activity or imaginary play. By not allowing them that opportunity to work off their excess energy I would just be setting them up for an afternoon of fighting, teasing, and overall mischief-making. Tired and well exercised kids just are able to behave better. At least that is true for my 3 anyway.

So, yay for jumping. We don't plan on nice furniture until they are past this phase for a reason


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

We don't let the kids jump on the beds or couches but we saved the crib mattress and it has become our trampoline. They absolutely love it and it is seems safe because it is on the floor. We get way more use out of our crib mattress now then when they were babies. When they are finished jumping, we just tuck in under the bed.

They will often take all of the cushions and pillows off of the couch and jump around on those.

Unfortunately they often jump down the steps in the house though too but just a few at a time and no one has gotten hurt so far.


----------



## mom22girls (May 5, 2005)

Oh it's all fun and games until we have to go to the ER... The rule in our house is no bouncing on the furniture. We do have two twin beds in our basement playroom that I pretend I cannot hear them jumping on when I know they need to blow off steam...(but I cringe until they're off them as I dread hearing a thwack on the tile floor)

-H


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I will say too that my girls are only 2 and 3 so the jumping is minimal and poses no threat of damage to the furniture or themselves. My 2 year old can hardly get off the floor







and my three year olds jumps are very calculated







so it isnt like wild banshee jumping. I think once they get older we'll have to find another way.


----------



## Sandymc (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a grandmother now.

I guess I just did it like my mother did. No "rough-housing" in the house. We were not allowed to run or jump or "tussle" in the house. We had a basement where we could do whatever we wanted...so if we got into it she'd send us down there or just outside. (There were six of us kids.)

When my kids were little I fixed up the garage with some carpet and trikes and things. If it was raining and they couldn't go outside, they could "rough-house" play in the garage.

I kept the same furniture, beds, and bedding the entire time my children were growing up and many nice mementos.

I do think that children need to learn to respect their home and environment and learn that certain behavior is not appropriate inside the house. This makes it easier when you go visiting for them to be careful with other people's things too.

If you live in a small apartment and can't get outside, it sounds like making just one room for a playroom is a good idea.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

My kids have hurt themselves by falling off the bed, and although they're not big enough by themselves to damage furniture by jumping on it, both of them together can cause some damage.









We sometimes take the back cushions off the couch and put them on the floor in front of the couch. The kids then leap from the couch to the cushion pile, which is all of six inches, but they feel like they're doing something incredibly daring and fun. They have a blast and no one gets hurt.

I guess the biggest downfall to letting them do it is that they do get pretty wound up, and then they're more likely to hurt themselves later by running into a wall or tripping over their own feet.







To combat that I do the cleanup song with them and make sure they put the cushions away as calmly as possible, and that is usually just enough to wind them down a little before they go on to their next game.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

As a kid my parents allowed us to jump on and off beds. When we were too big they just said that's enough and we stopped. My ds is allowed to jump off pretty much anything he thinks he can handle. I have only cautioned him twice. Otherwise he has learned by trial and error (small errors) what is too high or too hard of a landing. I think the issue with your dh was less his fear that dc would break his leg and more that he was just annoyed that all that energy was bouncing around near him.

My SIL actually does have a tremendous amount of anxiety that her daughters will break a leg jumping so she only allows them to jump in gymnastics class. When we were at her house she told my son he could not jump off the couch (which I respected) and told me it would be "safer" for him to go upstairs and jump on their inflatable jumper. So we did and guess what, he decided it would be just as fun to jump head first out of the jumper as it was to jump head first into it. He dove out and smashed his face on the floor and knocked a tooth loose. So much for safer


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Like many of the pp's we allow jumping but do have certain "rules". They are allowed to jump on our bed because it is off the frame so it is low to the ground. Ds can't jump on his bed because it is a bunk bed. We don't allow jumping on the couch upstairs because it has 6 spindly little legs and it is old. The couch downstairs I don't let them jump on because I think it would get trashed pretty easily. We do have a mini-trampoline that we encourage them to use when they're feeling "jumpy".


----------



## mom2alicia (Nov 30, 2004)

i think it is just fine to jump. just discuss safety concerns and set safety limits. we bought a small trampoline and put it in the middle of the room where she can't fall off into furniture or anything. she also jumps on the couch and on the bed. we've never had a problem with it and she has never hurt herself even a little bit. she has never fallen off the trampoline, bed or couch. we also have a two person size bounce house in the garage that she can jump in.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

yes, I let her jump on things. I don't make any particular safety points. I think she can figure that out for herself. But I don't have a huge jumper. I think once or twice she was really interested and I didn't stop her. If she is jumping where I feel uncomfortable (say out 4-poster bed which is exceptionally high) I ask her to do or go somewhere else becaue what she is doing scares ME. I don't suggest that she will fall or is unsafe. I don't KNOW she'll fall and I think she is the best judge of what is unsafe. But I'm honest and say that it scares me. I think once she really wouldn't stop and I just responded that I couldn't watch anymore because it was too scary. Once I was gone, so was the thrill and she stopped on her own.


----------



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep, here are my rules: No socks. You must have bare feet. No toys in your hands or on the surfaces you are jumping from or to, no bumping, no wrestling (I let two jump on the bed at once and sometimes hold the baby so he can jump too







. I also only let them jump on the one bed in the house that is on the floor. But all couches are OK as long as they're following the rules.

I do have a friend who is a pediatric OT who says she actually has to tell parents to let their kids jump _somewhere_.

I suppose my friends (besides the OT) think I'm nuts for the amount of activity I allow in the house, but I hate following them around trying to stop it all day.

ETA: Oh, and tumbling class for my 2.5yo has been great as an outlet, but it has also given him some new ideas .


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

DD is still pretty little so she winds up standing on some of the furniture, but actual jumping on it is off limits. I just redirect her to the floor or to something else. The sofa is not for jumping, but the floor is -- that kind of thing.

While it would be nice to do whatever struck my fancy whenever I felt like doing it, I think it's more important to show respect for my environment. For example, it might be really fun to break all the branches off of a tree, but that is not treating the tree appropriately, so I don't do it.

Same goes for furniture -- it's enjoyable to bounce on it, but that breaks the springs and so it's just not cool to do.

I think this is a totally reasonable limit to set in our home.


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

So far the mini trampolines that I have found on the internet are for 6+ years. Ds is only 4.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garrettsmommy* 
So far the mini trampolines that I have found on the internet are for 6+ years. Ds is only 4.

These are a bit more expensive but they are recommended for ages 3-8.
link

Here's an interesting bouncy toy though I'm not sure how good it would be for indoors, unless you have a nice big area to play in. link


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
These are a bit more expensive but they are recommended for ages 3-8.
link

Here's an interesting bouncy toy though I'm not sure how good it would be for indoors, unless you have a nice big area to play in. link

We do not have room for one of those blow up things. I was hoping for a small trampoline that we could slide under the bed when done. Oh well.


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes, they jump on the bed and the (older) couches. My older daughter will jump on or off almost anything.

What does your DH object to? The danger? IMHO jumping on a couch is not all that dangerous...especially if you take off the cushions - the bottom of the couch is only about a foot off the ground.

My older DD did, in fact, break her arm this autumn, jumping off a swing outside. But you know -- we can't protect our kids from absolutely everything. I'm not going to lock her in her room to keep her from jumping off a swing again.

The possibility that they will "break" the couch or the bed is there, I suppose. But I know our couch has taken a lot more wear from me and DH sitting on it properly than it has from two little kids bouncing on it.

We do have a new couch, and that does not get bounced on. But the older ones - fine. Of course we also let them use their scooter and Cozy Coupe in the house, egads. About gave my MIL a heart attack. It's their house too. I grew up in a house where I often felt like a guest - there were so many things I wasn't allowed to do. So I'm sure that colors my view.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My DH has a thing about not standing/kneeling/whatever on furniture. He annoys me when it comes to this. I pesronally see no problem with (safe) jumping, and jumping would be allowed everywhere in our home if it weren't for his hang-up about it.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

My 2 yo jumps on the mini trampoline. The canvas is stretched pretty tight and there's not a whole lot of bounce there, you really have to work it. I got it when my first son was 4 and I didn't see any problem with it.

OK that bounce and go pogo thingy. We have that. It gets on my last nerve. And it takes mini-vacations in the closet when the kids get out of hand with it.


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nancy926* 
What does your DH object to? The danger? IMHO jumping on a couch is not all that dangerous...especially if you take off the cushions - the bottom of the couch is only about a foot off the ground.

He has mentioned the "break a leg" thing that he's concerned about. Then last night it was "he just jumped off the couch onto our 100 year old floor and made the whole house shake". So now I guess it's that our 40lb ds is going to make our 100 year old house come crashing down by jumping.







:

I think mostly it's the huge amount of energy ds has and dh is tired. He does have a physically demanding job. I have put in place the rule that ds can only jump in his room. (when dh is home anyway







)


----------



## fly-mom (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garrettsmommy* 
So far the mini trampolines that I have found on the internet are for 6+ years. Ds is only 4.

I was just thinking... If your couch was sold as a jumping toy, I wonder what the age limit would be?


----------



## frannyfresh (May 21, 2005)

Yes I let DD jump. I love it! It means that she is getting excercise! I really don't want to squash her spiritbecause she is so spirited. Although I do put limits on her when she wastes food. Weird.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

Quote:

I actually think it is okay, but the reason you give is very important. For example, if the reason really is, "Because you'll break your leg," then it should be enforced by both parents. But if the reason is, "It frazzles Papa's nerves," then it becomes okay to have different rules for Mama. Its really okay for parents to have their own individual personal boundries. So I think it might help to talk with Papa about examining his rational.
ITA with that. in our family, DH *loves* to wrestle and play rough with the kids (and boy do they love that he loves it!!!)







i don't mind wrestling a bit, but i just can not tolerate the same level of rough play as my DH does. and so i've had to explain this to DD, and she seems to get it (although sometimes she just can't help but tackle me







). like the PP said, it's OK for different people to have different personal boundaries.

but i also think if your DH is feeling depressed, he needs to address that for a myriad of reasons. depression makes everything harder, and not just for the depressed person. my mom had several bouts with depression when i was a kid and it was very hard for me to understand at the time.


----------

